# babies soon I hope



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

well, I have 4 bred does, 2 are due the 11th of this month, march.... it is the 16th and still no babies, ligiments are pretty gone but felt that way since before the 11th. I went to check ginger and dixie, my husband checked and said that dixie was leaking a little so I went to check and dixie was not leaking now, but ginger had the string of mucas. Dixie is huge, I would say if she didn't have triplets I would be suprised, she is a triplet. Ginger on the otherhand is smaller and I would say maybe 1 baby.... twins ??? who knows. I am going to check again, last spring I had my first experience with my saanan doe, she had the string of mucas and didn't have her babies until a week later!!! And even waited until I was home, it was my husbands and my wedding aniversary, april 24th! These new goats ginger and dixie are boer goats. I don't know if they are different than the saanan's but I guess all goats are different in their own ways. 
I just hope I have some healthy babies. My neighbor lost 5 babies this kidding season, they bought new goats already bred, but were due in december and january and of course they had them on the coldest night of the year, and they 1 had triplets, lost 2, and the other twins, and lost 1. then a few weeks later her pygmy goats had babies, and they lost them too. total of 5. they were pretty sad. I am glad it is warmer now, and my goats are in a nice warm barn. 
Sooooo... I am off to check on them again, I forgot to check the udders last time I checked! Silly me!!!
the pictures are my girls, dixie is the brown headed boer, and ginger is the redish solid color boer, the other 2 are sharabelle and Angel (angel is my first baby) they are both due in may.


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

picture of dixie, she is such a sweet girl.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes it sure looks like you'll have babies soon!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Healthy baby :baby: prayers ray: coming your way


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

I went out and checked the udders, I can't get over how much smaller they are than when my saanan was due! Of course she is a milk goat. They are round and full, not tight though. Do boer goat udders get tight before they kid? They are all tucked in their stalls nice and cozy. I guess I just keep an eye out. no signs as of yet besides the mucus. They are both eating fine, wagging their tails like dogs happy as can be!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope they go soon for you! Yep Boer's udders get tight before they kid like the dairy breeds, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would bet that you have babies form Ginger today. If she had a string of Mucus, she should be pretty soon.

OK, I was looking at the pictures at the bottom of your posts, is that a deer that YOU have that the goat is with? That is a adorable picture. Can you post a bigger one of that? I would just love to see it? 
Thanks and good luck with the babies.


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

lily is my european fallow deer, she belonged to a neighbor about 2 miles away, they had 2, and a miniature donkey, they got rid of the donkey and the deer left, and after a few months she found us, and my donkey, and she loves him, and us. they didn't take very good care of her, a bunch of men held her down and they cut the tag out of her ear, so she doesn't trust anyone, but she will eat out of our hands, and you can pet her if you are feeding her at the same time!! she follows my husband everywhere.
I went and checked the goats again, ginger is eating, and so is dixie, they do look pretty moist and ready, but otherwise they are just taking their sweet time. 
it is raining now, thundering a bit, I thought that might be the time, making me check in the rain, walking through the mud to get the the gate!! 
good thing I have big chore boots!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, the pic is beautiful!! Your girls will wait til you want to go to bed then decide they are ready! lol


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: babies soon I hope ....dixie is in labor!!!*

went to check again... dixie is walking in circles and having labor pains, then standing there staring at me.. gettting down, getting up, think she is starting labor pains but I came in to post and get coffee, and a warmer sweatshirt! I have the heat lamp in the barn, it is a small barn, with stalls my husband built. 
it is 38 degrees here and raining a bit, I have towels to dry off the babies, if I don't go crazy first.
My husband is at church at a mens fellowship eating corned beef and cabbage!!! oh well, he just tells me don't worry anyways. 
I sure hope this doens't take all night!
she hopes so too... I can see it in her eyes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy! Babies soon :baby:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

More babies for "my fix"!! yippeee!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

any news yet


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

no news yet, seems the labor pains have stopped? weird. she still looks funny, acting funny. 5am here, got to go to work so hubby is on kid alert. good thing I work close to home, I can come home in 4 hours for my lunch break!!! I told her to wait until I get home. at least it has warmed up to 43 now, and stopped raining.
geeeezzzz! Waiting makes me crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Babies soon! :leap: I have to go, I'll check back later. Hope hubby is competant, sadly mine isn't. Good luck!


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

home from lunch, hubby just came from the barn and said they just are eating and looking at him, like.... WHat? 
I don't know, maybe false labor, the contractions if that is what they were, were not strong, just enough to make her stretch, unless that is what she is doing??? I am still new at this, even though I went through this last year!! 
back to work now, maybe when I get home we will have some progress!! My saanan did this last year, I think she was over a week from her due date


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

no babies yet, I am wondering if I am loosing my mind and just thought she was in labor?? Maybe her due date is off , or I am off... My Rocker!!!! 
She seems very content, and just fine, ginger seems like she is more ready than dixie, they were bred about the same time. Every time I go check her she just wants me to pet her. 
I guess when she is ready she will be ready!
:hammer: :hammer:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

*Finally some babies!!!!*

We have 2 baby girls... not to dixie or ginger, but angel! she beat them both!!!!! She was closer to her due date, so maybe the others will follow her!She is a purebred saanan and the babies are half boer.
They are so cute!!!!
Mother is doing great, being really good, eating, drinking, passed afterbirth.
Maybe I will sleep tonight............. maybe!!!!



























they are Ruth and Naomi


----------



## Udder Insanity Toggs (Mar 2, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on your new :girl: :girl: arrivals! I wish I had more does to breed last fall, but at the same time, having only our twins to spoil makes for extra lovey kids 

Kelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very adorable. Congratulations on the healthy kids ---- hurry up you two!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOHHHHH, They are so cute. Congratulations. 

I can not believe those others have not kidded yet. I assume the dates were wrong. I bet now that she got that ball rolling it will be anytime now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How pretty they are...and girls too! Congratulations!!


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you are right sweetgoats! I just went to check on the babies, and in the next barn Dixie is having contractions for sure, she is dripping and moving her tail when she has the contractions, just like angel last night! 
I think within the next few hours she will have her babies. she looks like she could have a litter!!! she is so big!!!
Hoping for more girls!!!!
I am happy we got the 2 girls first!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

come on Dixie, your mama wants to see what you have for her!! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lest go girlie we want to see what lovely kids you have


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

had to come back in, for coffee and to warm up, I have a heat lamp to warm up the babies and I am sitting under it!!! It is rainy and cold outside, good thing we have nice goat barns!!! She is pushing and starting to make little moans and grunts, so it won't be long!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you came in to warm up so we got the update


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha, yep. Updates are a must! Sounds like you will have some adorable little babies to take PICTURES of shortly :greengrin:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

finally! at about 9pm! twin boys! they are pretty cute. a black headed boy and a red headed boy. My husband says not to name them cause we are only keeping the girls, but I will probably name them anyways! the red headed boy is very vocal! both found milk right away, and mom is doing great! Now I can sleep again, one more to go, ginger! I wonder if I will get 3 nights in a row!!! Maybe next time will get a boy and a girl!!! :leap: 

















I will still have my momma goat, sharabelle, my first milk goat, she is due in may
so maybe that means june!! 
thank you all for your support!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just as cute as can be!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are really nice looking. Congratulations on them!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute babies, Congrats!!!!  :thumb: :sun: :stars:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

must be 3rd time's a charm... Now ginger is dripping, clear like the other 2 did, and her ligaments are completely gone. she isn't acting weird though yet, but then I am home earlier than the past few nights, its 3pm here and usually I get home after 5pm. So....... I spread the straw and brewed the coffee!!!!
 
hope we have more girls!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O MY.....You have been pretty busy! Congrats on the newest kids too, lets go Ginger!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wahoooo!!! Come on girl!!! :leap:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, this is what we were waiting for!! Finally Gingers boy, spunky! born yesterday morning, about 11am.
a big boy!!!
Mother doing great! She is a little bizarre cause she has 4 teats, 2 regular size, and 2 smaller, and there is milk in all of them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! He's a cutie!!! I like his blaze and typical boy he is too , laying down for a meal!


----------

